# Favored Digital Multi-Meter and Clamp Meter



## erosing (Oct 22, 2009)

So what is everyone's favorite DMM? I am finally ready to step up from my analog one and I was wondering if anyone has a meter they just love or if anyone who has worked with a lot of meters has a particular preference. I am also looking to add a clamp meter to my kit. Any advice/opinions?

I am looking at the Fluke 113, 115 and 117 and the 175/7/9 series of multi-meters. As far as a clamp meter I am looking at the Fluke 322 clamp meter. 

I'd like to keep the bill around $200 but can go up to $300.

As a side note, I am looking at Flukes because they are familiar towards me, suggestions do not need to be a Fluke.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 22, 2009)

I take objection to the idea that digital is "stepping up" from analogue... Each are a different tool and have different applications. Where you are tracing something that is varying, analogue is often better, the movement will be easier to observe than changing numbers and you can gauge things like a miswired circuit as you wind up a variac by glancing at a meter and seeing it move like it should or otherwise. The human mind just can't do the same with moving numbers.

This is why your car still has a meter with a needle for the speedo...

Beyond that ensure you have a meter of the relevant safety category for what you intend measuring...


----------



## erosing (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a fair point Chris, perhaps a better phrase would be, "moving on to a DMM?" I did not mean to say that analogue meters do not have their place, only that I'd rather go to a digital one.


----------



## Footer (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a big fan of Tenma Meters. They are the house brand of MCM Electronics, but they are great meters. Steph just bought a clamp on meter for 30 bucks that looks to be pretty nice. I would suggest you look at just picking up a clamp on for now. Odds are it will have everything you need as long as your not doing IC repair work. I have a Tenma meter that I was given probably 12 or so years ago and it is still working great. I also have an amprobe clip on meter that works well. In storage I have one of the large Simpson analog meters. It works great... its just a bit inconvenient to carry around. 

Tenma, your source for every test equipment need.


----------



## soundman (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a fluke 335, my only compliant is I have not found a way to turn off the sound while checking continuity. I like having it but some times it gets annoying.

It does not measure hertz which might be handy when dealing with AC drive units but I think I will be ok


----------



## museav (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a Fluke 189 (now replaced by the 289) and really like it. It is a bit bulky but the logging functionality and the ability to directly neasure dBm or dBV can be handy.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 24, 2009)

It really boils down to what you are doing with it!
If you are just doing piddley little things a $30 meter will get you by...

However if you find yourself working on a 600v motor and it's control system you'll want a hefty meter, rated for outdoors, with more functions!
Frequency is something that can come in handy, but most of the time for most people it's useless... same thing with diode check, capacitance, etc.
For some people Logging is a must, others it's really handy, but for most applications it's not worth the extra money.
I like a DMM with an simulated analog gauge under the numbers, gives you a better feel for things fluctuating as stated before.

I'd love a Fluke 744 or something along those lines as it also uses the HART communication protocol. I used the 744 in trade school, and found it much more handy than using two or three different tools. Then again how often do you use process control and HART in theatre?

That $30 meter would of killed me in a few situations given what they're rated for, but then again I work with 600v sometimes at 400amp.

You really do have to pay for a good meter to trust doing that kind of work.

FLUKE is great, the IDEAL meters do the job well-enough too, I have one of their clamp-ons and they are cheaper than the fluke.

FLUKE has a DMM selection guide on their website! Check it out!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 24, 2009)

This is a good time for this thread to come up as I'm probably going to ask for a quality DMM for Christmas.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 24, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> This is a good time for this thread to come up as I'm probably going to ask for a quality DMM for Christmas.


Santa _may_ just stock your stuffing with this.


- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea but Santa knows I have a cheap one already.


----------



## zuixro (Oct 24, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Santa _may_ just stock your stuffing with this.
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices



I've had two of those. They were ok for what I needed at the time. I dropped my last one and the screen broke ($3, what do you expect?). Time to move up to a Fluke I guess....


----------



## Nate1714 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sears has great ones. They are cheaper and VERY reliable and tough thus far. I have the Model 82344. I love it


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just bear in mind when choosing your meter that this is a device that you're trusting with your life. So be absolutely certain that the meter you buy is designed for use with the equipment you'll be metering.


----------



## erosing (Oct 30, 2009)

I chose to go with Ideal's 61-736 Clamp Meter. IDEAL INDUSTRIES, INC. - 400AAC Clamp meter, TRMS

So far, I love it, taking it on it's first real road travel tomorrow, we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 31, 2009)

I've had a Fulke 112 DMM since college (only 4 years ago) and I bought a Fluke 902 clampa year or two ago. Both are true RMS. I couldn't be happier with both of them. The only thing I'm missing is a clamp for DC current. I had one for work for a while, but had to turn it back in when I stopped doing field work.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought the 902 did measure DC.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 1, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> I thought the 902 did measure DC.



It does, but it's micro-amps DC. The 902 is intended as an HVAC technician's clamp, where micro-amps DC is useful. I design and work with very large DC battery banks, micro-amps doesn't cut it in that department.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 1, 2009)

Gotcha, I knew it did micro-amps but thought it had higher settings.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, the clamp part itself only does AC amps. You have to use the probe leads to measure DC amps.


----------

